# No hay de qué



## palindromo

¿cÓMO traduciríais la expresión 'no hay de qué' en catalán?

Lo he traducido como 'de res' pero me parece demasiado coloquial


----------



## paparreta

No es mereixen.


----------



## Pinairun

paparreta said:


> No es mereixen.


 
M'agrada "no es mereixen". Però també se diu "de res", segons el diccionari:

*de res*


> Expressió per a llevar valor a la cosa de què hom rep un regraciament. _Gràcies. --De res.
> _


 
Serà veritat?


----------



## OrCuS

Jo sempre dic "De res", però tal volta és una expressió més valenciana.


----------



## Pinairun

OrCuS said:


> Jo sempre dic "De res", però tal volta és una expressió més valenciana.


 
Ja  deia jo qu'em resultava més nostrat!
Moltes gràcies, OrCus


----------



## Lurrezko

Els meus grans, de la província de Tarragona, deien *no hi ha de què*.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Els meus grans, de la província de Tarragona, deien *no hi ha de què*.


 
També, també em sona _no hi ha de què. No m'en recordava._


----------



## Namarne

OrCuS said:


> Jo sempre dic "De res", però tal volta és una expressió més valenciana.


Jo per aquí, una mica més amunt, sempre he dit també "de res". 
(És clar que a "gràcies" sempre es pot respondre allò de: "vostè les té totes". Bé, a segons qui). 

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

"No es mereixen" o "A disposar" són opcions més clàssiques per aquí al centre.


----------



## palindromo

Gràcies a tots. Finalment m'he decidit per 'de res'.


----------

